# Yet another newbie question.



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey guys. My fiance just bought a 2000 Sentra SE last weekend, and considering the fact that she's been sharing my trans am, she's a little ho-hum about the performance of it. I've been looking on and off for the past few days at the different sites that deal with her car, and this one seems the best so far. I've been doing a little research on the SR20DE and have seen some of the modifications that can be done, but I was just wondering what you guys thought would be the best approach. Would you recommend swapping in the DET, or do basic work with the engine present (exhaust, cam, etc.). I really don't want to use nitrous because the car already has 74000 miles, and would feel a little nervous using it. Thanks guys!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you don't have to swap, Hotshot sells a kit to turbo the engine... cheaper alternative probably.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Cool...

BTW - it's an auto...she just can't handle manual transmissions...YET!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehehe... I shouldn't laugh, I haven't driven a manual in 8 years... 

www.hotshot.com

check that out, they have pricing and everything there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

I looked on their website, but only saw turbo kits for the GA16DE and pre-1999 cars. What's up with that?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

That is because James was mistaken, Hotshot does not make a turbo kit for the b15 sr20, in fact only one company does and that is a company started/owned by a member of b15sentra.net, among other sentra forums, named Travis. His website is www.forcedinductionracing.com

If you want to go the NA route instead, there are many things that can be done, but first I would go with a new torque converter. That will drop ~.5 from the 1/4 alone. Then on top of that there is: advanced timing, cai, hotshot header, catback, jwt s3 cams, ur underdrive pulleys, and a jwt ecu will be out this summer hopefully. With all those mods it should put you somewhere around the mid to low 14's. If you want to go faster, there are several members on www.b15sentra.net who can custom make high compression pistons to add some more ponies, but I forgot who. Any other questions?

BTW - I own an 01 se, like your fiance, that is how I know about them


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, thanks demon. That was pretty helpful. Man, that seems kind of frustrating to put all that work into that little car, just for 14's!

Not knocking around Sentra's at all...I really think it's a great little car, I'm just used to the TA. Thanks for the input! Anyone else?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah it is kind of depressing...but if you go turbo whole new worlds open up, that is where the sr20 really shines. It can take up around 400whp on stock internals, and more than that with forged pistons and some new rods. This is more than enough to put it in the 11's, but you would have to get the auto built up by level 10 before it could handle that power, and that is another 3 grand or so.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *That is because James was mistaken, Hotshot does not make a turbo kit for the b15 sr20, in fact only one company does and that is a company started/owned by a member of b15sentra.net, among other sentra forums, named Travis. His website is www.forcedinductionracing.com
> 
> If you want to go the NA route instead, there are many things that can be done, but first I would go with a new torque converter. That will drop ~.5 from the 1/4 alone. Then on top of that there is: advanced timing, cai, hotshot header, catback, jwt s3 cams, ur underdrive pulleys, and a jwt ecu will be out this summer hopefully. With all those mods it should put you somewhere around the mid to low 14's. If you want to go faster, there are several members on www.b15sentra.net who can custom make high compression pistons to add some more ponies, but I forgot who. Any other questions?
> 
> BTW - I own an 01 se, like your fiance, that is how I know about them *


Really? There's a difference? Hmm... I didn't know that!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *This is more than enough to put it in the 11's, but you would have to get the auto built up by level 10 before it could handle that power, and that is another 3 grand or so. *


So at what point do you think the auto would need to be stepped up at? 200hp? 250hp? What?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

James said:


> *Really? There's a difference? Hmm... I didn't know that! *


There are very few differences, but I'm not sure what they are. I do know the b15 sr20's have rolling rocker heads and a much lower redline (6700 instead of 7500). I believe this was done for emmisions, but I'm not sure. The engine bay is different as well, so the piping from that Hotshot kit wouldn't fit.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

99TRANsam said:


> *So at what point do you think the auto would need to be stepped up at? 200hp? 250hp? What? *


I have no idea, I never really payed attention to the autos because I don't have one, lol. But I would imagine its somewhere around 200whp.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

You can also go to B15sentra.net, those are good forums for all 2000-2004 Sentras. I dont think 74000 miles is that bad for Nitrous Oxide, (almost said NOS) it depends on the maintence I think. Good luck with her car and welcome to the forums. I almost forgot, If you have a SR20DE, you can go to SR20deforum.com, and talk about your engine there. If someone already mentioned these forums, I am sorry, I didnt read any of the replys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'm really glad to be here...

I was really hoping that this wouldn't turn out to be a ricer forum. Thank goodness you guys know what your talking about and are more geared to performance mods than body kits and aluminum spoilers (not wanting to sound like an jerk - to each his own)! Have a great day!


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

99TRANsam said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really glad to be here...
> 
> I was really hoping that this wouldn't turn out to be a ricer forum. Thank goodness you guys know what your talking about and are more geared to performance mods than body kits and aluminum spoilers (not wanting to sound like an jerk - to each his own)! Have a great day!


 What's wrong with aluminum spoilers???? Hehe..... (j/k)

Crap... sorry, I didn't realize this thread was two years old. I saw March and thought that it was this month. (Except today is the 13th, not the 20th.)


----------

